# SOTW



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Your song has to come from the 60's.



zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

Now you have done it. Don't even get the drummer boy started on the sixties. 



Note about the song. A problem we drummers always had was a squeaking bass drum pedal. Spent most of our time with a right foot covered in oil from spraying the damn thing while doing a set. Well, when they remastered this song when CDs came along you could hear the bass pedal squeaking through the whole thing. Something you never heard on the old 45s and 33 1/3 vinyl. 



And one more time:


----------



## Dix (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=VUUSdvwEC_Y


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn. Starting to feel like I have to get up and go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Dix (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, BB.. the bus is coming


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

Uh. Ah. Eileen. Would you like to dance?


----------



## Dix (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 18, 2012)

Uh. Ah. Eileen. Would you like to dance? 

Any time, BB. Any time


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

Sitting in the Sonic Drive-In one Saturday night in 1966. Local dedication show on the radio and I hear "This is from Jackie to BB.". You would not believe how much smoke can come off of the tires of a 1950 Chevy coupe with a 283 and three two barrels. Heading to Jackie's house.


----------



## fossil (Apr 18, 2012)

It's impossible.  Too many songs.  I grew up then ('60's)...turned 21 in 1969 (in Boot Camp).  There isn't enough server space for all the songs that I remember and were important to me.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw them do this live in 1965 but it couldn't hold a candle to when they did it in 1987.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> It's impossible. Too many songs. I grew up then ('60's)...turned 21 in 1969 (in Boot Camp). There isn't enough server space for all the songs that I remember and were important to me.


 
I hear that Rick. Turned 21 in a holiday resort called Dong Ba Thin. And spent the early sixties playing covers of most of the songs that will get posted here in a band called The Blue Flames. We were practicing at a friends house one night and trying to come up with a name for the band. I looked over and saw the blue flame logo on the front of his mom's Servel gas refrigerator and a garage band was born.  Helped that his dad worked for the gas company and liked the name so the gas company popped for some sponsor bucks because of the name.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 19, 2012)

WOW, so, so many.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 19, 2012)

Man oh man zap, you've really done it this time.
I may never get out of youtube. Waaaaay too many memories and songs and.........stuff.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 19, 2012)

One of my favs...ok I was not alive when it was recorded but so what....


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> One of my favs...ok I was not alive when it was recorded but so what....


 
It has a good beat and I could dance to it. I give it a 90..


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> It has a good beat and I could dance to it. I give it a 90..


 
Somebody here must not be a good dancer....I think my parrot can dance to that song...


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 19, 2012)

Went into the local Woolworth store in Jan. 1964 and flipped through record albums. Saw this one marked ninety-nine cents. The next week the Beatles were on the Ed Sullivan show and when I went back the album was a buck ninety-nine.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 19, 2012)

If we be doing The Who then we just gotta turn Moonie loose.


----------



## Dix (Apr 19, 2012)

And we can mellow it out a bit


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 19, 2012)

Or one of my favorites.



This could turn into the longest thread in the history of hearth.com.

Thanks to youtube.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 20, 2012)

The music from the 60s was the greatest.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 20, 2012)

My last one (well for now)


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's a song that usually gets the shy ones out on the dance floor at weddings...love this song


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if this was up so here it is.

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for that one zap. Mel Taylor and Max Weinberg having more fun with two drum kits than should be allowed. Mel died six years after that vid was made.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 20, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Thanks for that one zap. Mel Taylor and Max Weinberg having more fun with two drum kits than should be allowed. Mel died six years after that vid was made.


BB, your welcome. I still don't listen to enough music. I would like to thank everyone for the good turnout and great music.

zap


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2012)

When you stroll through that decade, if you lived through that decade...it's fascinating to revisit the music. The "evolution" of the music in those ten years was rather amazing, I think. Music, like scents, are powerful evokers of memories for me. Rick

This seems to be a pretty incredible compilation of sound tracks of all the #1 hits from all those years (and more):

http://www.my-3-sons.com/music/1960Hits/1960.html


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 20, 2012)

fossil said:


> When you stroll through that decade, if you lived through that decade...it's fascinating to revisit the music. The "evolution" of the music in those ten years was rather amazing, I think. Music, like scents, are powerful evokers of memories for me. Rick
> 
> This seems to be a pretty incredible compilation of sound tracks of all the #1 hits from all those years (and more):
> 
> http://www.my-3-sons.com/music/1960Hits/1960.html


 
If you want to have some fun, look up what song was #1 when you were born. "Come See About Me" by the Supremes is "my song"


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> If you want to have some fun, look up what song was #1 when you were born. "Come See About Me" by the Supremes is "my song"


 
Interesting, I never thought to look that up before. This song was #1 on the charts the day I was born...probably explains why I had so many Chevrolets in my life. (Whole thing's gotta be lip-synced...there was no such thing as a wireless microphone in 1948).

 

Whoops!  Sorry for yanking the thread out of the 60's...now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)

Saw John Davidson at the Fairmont Hotel Venetian Room in Dallas in the early seventies. People would call out the year they were born or married and he would immediately start singing a top song from that year. Pretty slick.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> If you want to have some fun, look up what song was #1 when you were born. "Come See About Me" by the Supremes is "my song"


----------



## Defiant (Apr 20, 2012)

Had to add this, check out the drummer


----------



## smoke show (Apr 20, 2012)

Newer recording of an oldie. 66 I believe.


----------



## Dix (Apr 20, 2012)

Eric Burden & The Animals


----------



## Dix (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, my childhood is reverberating. This could be a good thing 

Thanks, Zap, awesome thread !


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta love me some Ray


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Rkgozdtsh_g


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 21, 2012)

The number one song on March 24, 1969....
"Dizzy" by Tommy Roe
Well that friggin explains a lot now...!!  Maybes the reason I am prone to mishaps and other confusion..


----------



## Dune (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Dune (Apr 21, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> The number one song on March 24, 1969....
> "Dizzy" by Tommy Roe
> Well that friggin explains a lot now...!! Maybes the reason I am prone to mishaps and other confusion..
> 
> ...




'69? You're just a baby girl.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2012)

Dune said:


> '69? You're just a baby girl.


 
I have socks older than Gamma.


----------



## Dix (Apr 21, 2012)

I  have horse tack older then Gamma


----------



## Dune (Apr 21, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I have socks older than Gamma.


 
You are a better man than I am.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2012)

Dune said:


> You are a better man than I am.


 
Christmas gift. Giver is still alive. Can't throw them away and refuse to wear the ugly things.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I have socks older than Gamma.


 
Those must be butt ugly socks....if you have not worn them in 40 years. Let me guess...argyle? I would not take you as the argyle type.
Bet if you tried to put them on now, the elastic would just stretch and make that funny noise and stay stretched....the ole dry rot "stretch".


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 22, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Those must be butt ugly socks....if you have not worn them in 40 years. Let me guess...argyle? I would not take you as the argyle type.
> Bet if you tried to put them on now, the elastic would just stretch and make that funny noise and stay stretched....the ole dry rot "stretch".


 
That's what sock suspenders are for....got mine on right now. It's a very attractive look don't ya know!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Went into the local Woolworth store in Jan. 1964 and flipped through record albums. Saw this one marked ninety-nine cents. The next week the Beatles were on the Ed Sullivan show and when I went back the album was a buck ninety-nine.
> 
> View attachment 65630


That was the FIRST album I ever owned. I think my Dad grabbed it at the PX at Livorno Army Base or at the Naples Navy Base. He was USAF stationed in Rome & those were the nearest places for our monthly (payday) shopping...


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I have socks older than Gamma.


 
I've got a pair of Frye Boots that I bought in '74...Gotta be CLOSE to Gamma's age...


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 22, 2012)

OK. Here's my contribution...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 22, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> I've got a pair of Frye Boots that I bought in '74...Gotta be CLOSE to Gamma's age...


 
Frye boots rock Daksy...I have 2 pairs and the older they get, the more I like them. Love that "broken in" look.

I am sure some of you buggerz have underwear as old as Gamma...I thought I woulda heard that one by now. I know you guys never throw them out. It must be an "emotional attachment" of some sort.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 22, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Frye boots rock Daksy...I have 2 pairs and the older they get, the more I like them. Love that "broken in" look.
> 
> I am sure some of you buggerz have underwear as old as Gamma...I thought I woulda heard that one by now. I know you guys never throw them out. It must be an "emotional attachment" of some sort.


 
Underwear?


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 22, 2012)

zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2012)

"Four gentlemen and one great, great broad. Big Brother and the Holding Company."


----------

